# "Guilty Pleasure" summer reading contest - with Borsa Bella prizes



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

It's officially summer, and what better way to kick off the sunny season than with our next KindleBoards giveaway!

Helping us with this is Melissa from Borsa Bella. Borsa Bella is one of our longtime KindleBoards sponsors and the maker of fine Kindle accessories. And in our Kindle community, her customer service is legendary.

Here's how to enter:

1. *Reply to this post, and tell us what's in your plans for Guilty Pleasure summer reading.* Give us a title or two that you plan to devour from the comfort of your deck, your front porch, or your beach chair. Include a book cover image if you wish (here's how). Or, just make the title a searchable link by selecting the text and clicking on our handy AmazonSearch button - that's the one that looks like this:









2. *While you're at it, tell us which Borsa Bella product you'd be interested in.* Click here to see Melissa's vivid, high-quality selection of Kindle travel bags, jackets, and purses. (And take note, gentlemen: she even has a selection of products "for the guys"...)

On July 1st, we'll randomly draw three of you who will receive $25 gift certificates from Borsa Bella. We'll contact the winners by PM. Duplicate entries will be un-duplicated for the drawing. Winners must have shipping addresses in the U.S. or Canada.

Good luck, everyone. We can't wait to hear about your summer guilty pleasure reading recommendations!

Winners:
1 - tbd
2 - tbd
3 - tbd


----------



## dnagirl (Oct 21, 2009)

1. Summer vacation is approaching quickly and I'm going to have some beach reading time. I think I'm going to work my way through the Shopaholic series by Sophie Kinsella, starting with Confessions of a Shopaholic. I've never read these, but they seem to be light and fun, which is what I'm looking for this summer.

2. I've had my eye on the Borsa Bella original Kindle travel bag, but I cannot for the life of me choose a color. I think Purple Haze, then I switch to Agatha Crimson, then to Lord of the Greens. Ack, the choices!!!


----------



## vickir (Jan 14, 2009)

I just read The Scent of Rain and Lightning by Nancy Pickard and I enjoyed it so much that I'm going to get her other novels: THe Virgin of Small Plains and the Truth series of three.


2. I like the Where the Green Ferns Grow travel bag.


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

I am going to be working my way through the remainder of the In Death series by J D Robb.  I am loving those books and keep trying to stretch them out, but I am in the final stretch of about the last half dozen now.

The Borsa Bella bag I now have my eye on is the Let's Do Lunch bag in black beauty and shower clouds.  I saw it posted by another member and it's gorgeous.  Of course, I am also thinking about a bag for my ipad, but haven't picked anything out yet.

Paula ny


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

I love the "Where the Green Fern Grows Roo" bag.
As for my guilty pleasure reading? wow... hard to say, I read so much that I barely plan 3 or 4 books in advance, because inside of a week I will be done with those and on to others...which I may not even have purchased yet.
Let's see...(all in kindle version) 
Currently reading 
Bond of Darkness: A Novel of Texas Vampires 
Then:
Against all Odds
Then Saying Goodbye to the Sun By KB author David McAfee

Saying Goodbye to the Sun









_____
Edit to say finished all three of those, and for guilty pleasure, I DL all 40+ of thos short stories that are currently freebies at Amazon.. at under 10 minutes to read each one.. They will be fast to get through, then back to my normal summer reading.


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

1. Reply to this post, and tell us what's in your plans for Guilty Pleasure summer reading.
my guilty pleasure is sneaking away - outside if warm, back room if not, and forgetting the chores and reading. this is real easy now as my kids are teenagers. the house does not get better so that is the guilty part. its amazing how long it takes the family to notice that I am gone 
books read

Charlaine Harris - the sookie stackhouse stories are the first real "chic lit" stories read and first real stories that I read and not recommend to my husband

Michael Scott - The secrets of the immortal Nicholas Flamel series this one is YA fun series not finished and if the author don't finish he may find me at his door pleading. this is only guilty as I buy the DTB version for my kids and ebook for me as I am too impatient to wait my turn and I like my K! t
 careful book3 and not k copy

2. While you're at it, tell us which Borsa Bella product you'd be interested in. 
I like the red rocks ereader roo bags but technoloy skill only got me this far so no pictures.

sylvia


----------



## Vet (Apr 25, 2010)

While on my cruise this summer, you'll find me on my balcony reading, My Sister's Voice (Kindle Edition)
by Mary Carter

I'd love the Borsa Bella Midnight in the Garden roo bag in a size that's big enough to fit my Kindle in its M-Edge Platform cover! Melissa's prints are beautiful!


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

1. Although I'm more likely to be reading in the comfort of my air-conditioned house (it's HOT in Texas!), I'll likely indulge in some good ol' light-hearted romance/chick-lit books this summer, focusing on books available from indie authors who frequent Kindleboards. Several I'm looking forward to include:

Go Small or Go Home







, by Heather Wardell

All I Ever Wanted







, by Ellen Fisher

The Bum Magnet







, by K.L. Brady

Reunion







, by J.L. Penn

and oh so many more.

2. As for the Borsa Bella bags, I must admit I haven't paid much attention to those before but oh my, what lovely bags and the choices! Yikes. I rather like the eReader Roo bag in Mulan...or maybe Midnight in the Garden...or maybe go really crazy with Botany of Desire. The cosmetics bags are nice too, it's so hard to find those anymore it seems, and they're a great size for all sorts of things, not just cosmetics.

Fun contest, Harvey!


----------



## FallenSeraph (Jan 5, 2010)

Well I'm excited for summer it means that I'll actually get to read books for fun and not for school and it means I'll actually get to use my kindle (can't use it in school not sure y though) I'm gonna read by my pool and at the beach. I'm so excited. I plan to read Crank by Ellen Hopkins

Hush Hush by Becca Fitzpatrick

Fallen by Lauren Kate

Shiver by Maggie SteifVater
Shiver
and some books for school like A Picture of Dorian Grey ooh I also plan to finish Phantom of the Opera

2. And I'm absolutely in love with the black London e reader travel bag.


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

I don't do guilt .. just read what I want to read.

I seem to have 21 books in my "To be read soon" Collection and that will undoubtedly shrink and grow as time advances.. so.. I'll choose the one with "Summer" in the title  to feature.

I do feel guilty that I paid $9.36 and it now sells for $8.59.











I've been considering a Large Hobo Bag from Borsa Bella (I have a DX) and while I love so many of Melissa's fabrics, the Red Rocks.. well it ROCKS! (see it in the Medium Hobo Bag display). I'd go for a Medium Hobo if it would fit my stuff AND my DX in Oberon cover. I do own several BB items.

Thanks, Harvey!


----------



## cmdixon (May 29, 2010)

How Fun! My first contest on the Kindle Boards. 

1. My guilty pleasure - well, I feel like I've just discovered reading again since getting my Kindle in April. I think first on my list is catching up with the "women's murder club" series by James Patterson. I read the first 6, but there's since been 3 more:





2. I had not ever looked at Borsa Bella products before, but darn there are some really cute things! I happen to adore bright primary colors, so the one that keeps jumping out at me is the "Water Color Dreams eReader Travel Bag". Love It!


----------



## ◄ Jess ► (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm re-reading a ton of Terry Pratchett books this summer. I love the hour of reading I can sneak in before the kids I nanny wake up. Best hour of my day. I also have to re-read the Hunger Games books before Mockingjay comes out this August!! 

I looove the Botany of Desire bella bag. Gorgeous!


----------



## Sunnie (Apr 3, 2010)

Like CMDixon, my next two this summer are:





I already have a wonderful custom 'roo from Melissa; next up I'd love a Let's Do Lunch!

Thanks so much for this opportunity!


----------



## ladyknight33 (Feb 2, 2009)

And Melissa has so many nice things on her site. Hard to whittle it down to one but I would go with the Travel Bag. I own 3 e reader bags, so i would like a little more variety.


----------



## eldereno (Dec 27, 2009)

I've just finished *The Girl with the Dragon Tatoo*

and am definitely thinking about following up with the rest of the series!!!!



Also anxious to read



Sorry for the DTB links. Just haven't quite figured out how to link the Kindle books. When I go to the Kindle Store and look for these books, I get nothing!

RE: the BB bags I am loving....
To add to the growing collection of my BB bags, I would have to say Midnight in the Garden ereader Roo bag!


----------



## Tuttle (Jun 10, 2010)

I have been meaning to read 


and keep not getting around to it. I'm going to get to it soon.

I'm also going to go back and finish reading 

and the books following that.

My favorite of the Bags is Meet Bag Black eReader Travel Bag. I like the water resistant fabric and the layout of that bag.


----------



## *Flower* (Mar 2, 2009)

I'm in the process of reading "Meta Game" and will be moving on to the Sookie Stackhouse series when I finish it.

I can't wait to go out to my screened porch, read and enjoy the pond in the back of the house.......

Of course Eponine is going with me to NYC next Sunday- so that will delay the lazing around for a week or so.

As for which of the Borsa Bella bags I'd like..... I can't choose right now! All of her things are lovely, and Hubby's Albus is carried around in one of her bags too! I convinced him that he HAD to have a 'Man Bag", and he uses it all the time!


----------



## Casse (Oct 16, 2009)

1. I can't wait to read Nora Robert's "The Search" - link below. This will be out in time for a long airport layover for my summer trip so I'm actually looking for to that 

http://www.amazon.com/The-Search-ebook/dp/B003NX76BM/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&tag=kbpst-20&s=digital-text&qid=1277164143&sr=1-4

2. I love Borsa Bella's travel bags and the new color 1000 Splendid Sunsets is gorgeous


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Well, this is very difficult, as I don't think I've ever felt guilty about anything I've read. So I think I'll just list this one from my TBR list, as it looks to be a fun read:











For my prize, I think I'll pick a small "Lady Mariko's Dress" eReader bag for my mother, as her Kindle is still naked (eek!):


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

I'm finishing up the Stephanie Plum series. I needed something to make me laugh and they do the job.
 

I would love to have the Twilight Kindle Travel bag. I've wanted one for sometime. Hope I win.


----------



## Martel47 (Jun 14, 2010)

I'm a guy, and a basic guy at that, so I'd be interested in something like the Meet Bag Black for my DX. I might want the travel bag, as I already have a cover, but sometimes need to pack along some other accessories.

As far as my guilty pleasures go, it's all sci-fi mixed in with reading for school. One that is on my Kindle list for the summer is:


----------



## bevie125 (Feb 12, 2010)

1. For my reading pleasure, I will be trying to finish the Anita Blake series by Laurell Hamilton. Then maybe add a few classics in the mix, possibly Dracula (since I have yet to read it).

2. I absolutely love Borsa Bella's things, including my own ereader bag and kindle travel bags (2). But I would love to own one of her handbags in the fabric of "flowers in the attic". Hard to say, but I would really like the medium hobo, but I would also love to have the Lets do lunch bag as well


----------



## therinia (Jun 22, 2010)

I'm planning on reading Evanovich's Sizzling Sixteen (which comes out tomorrow, yaay!) and Lorelei James' Raising Kane.

I've been eying the BB Travel bag in Outlander Orange--I think my K2 would be very snug inside.


----------



## teanicole (May 14, 2010)

1. Guilty pleasure summer reading: Karen Marie Moning's Highlander series, I'm currently starting book three "The Highlanders Touch"-so I have many more to go.

2. I love the "lady marikos dress" travel ereader bag


----------



## stanghla (May 16, 2010)

My guilty pleasure this summer is reading Terri Blackstock's "Evidence of Mercy". I enjoy her books and I love reading them when we go boating on the weekends...that way nobody can bother me and I can read and read and read.
I only have one Borsa bag but I did email Melissa tonight and ask her if she could do an extra-large e-reader bag in her new Oceans Forever collection in the "current". If she could do that then I would pick that one for a prize.


----------



## MLPMom (Nov 27, 2009)

I have so many books on my TBR list that it is really hard to choose. But one series I really want to out a dent in is the In Death series by J.d. Robb

staring with this one



I also really want to finally read this one my Mary Higgins Clark



As for Borsa Bella? I would love one of her travel e-reader bags!

Preferably this one:


----------



## corky1234 (Jun 12, 2009)

My (won't feel guilty) pleasure reads this summer definitely will start with the 2nd and 3rd Steig Larsson books http://www.amazon.com/Girl-Who-Played-Fire-ebook







.

And if I could be "oh so lucky" I would definitely pick the Ume Blossoms ereader bag........it's BEAUTIFUL


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

The next three books on my list to read are *Mary Todd Lincoln* by Jean Baker, *The Immortal Life of Henrietta Lacks* by Rebecca Skloot and Terry Pratchett's 3rd book in Discworld, *Equal Rites*.

  

I'd love to have a Borsa Bella Let's Do Lunch bag in Green Peony with Green Dots.


----------



## docmama28 (Mar 6, 2010)

My guilty pleasure this summer (once I get through the Larsson Trilogy) will be The Castaways

I like the Black London Travel Bag!


----------



## MINImum (Oct 15, 2009)

1. I've read this book many times since I found a very early edition (with two columns per page!) for free at my local library when I was a teenager, but it's been a few years since I've read it. I finally bought it for the Kindle and I think when I'm done with my current book I'll start this one. It will strange to read it in a different format.



2. I am supposed to get an Oberon for my b-day which means my current Borsa Bella bag will be too small, so I would love an eReader Travel Bag in Blue Christy for when we go on trips.


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

1. I'm just finishing up The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo, so my first order of reading this summer is to finish up that series. Then onto the the Dresden Files to finish that series up also.











2. If I were lucky enough to win, I think I would pick the Mulan Roo bag....love it!


----------



## Carol Collett (Oct 4, 2009)

I just started reading this book:











I love this bag:


----------



## lacemonster (Jan 7, 2010)

This summer I plan on re-reading the Fablehaven series
http://www.amazon.com/Fablehaven-ebook/dp/B002OTW9Y0/ref=tmm_kin_title_0?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2

They were just fun. Especially the first one.

As far as borsa bella...I love the travel bag with giraffes!
http://www.borsabella.com/ereader-bags/travel-bags/details/430/15/travel-bags/e-reader-bags/giraffes-can-dance-ereader-travel-bag


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

This contest reminds me that I NEED to take time for a guilty pleasure this summer. 
Like others have said, my TBR list is well over 700 books. But I think I will continue with the 
Outlander series. I'm on the fourth book, Drums of Autumn. 










I think I would pick a Go Bag. As for the fabric choice, I'm not sure right now.
deb


----------



## chilady1 (Jun 9, 2009)

Thanks to Harvey and the entire KB team for another great contest! Here's my summer "guilty pleasure" reading. I am starting the Anita Blake Vampire Hunters series by Laurell K. Hamilton - interestingly enough, Book 1 is called Guilty Pleasures.











I absolutely LOVE Borsa Bella products. I have one Kindle bag from Melissa and the craftmanship and quality is great. So really excited about the opportunity to win another one. If I win, I would love the Black London eReader Roo Bag - I think it is beautiful and would go with any color cover I choose.








*Good Luck Everyone!!*


----------



## Noni (May 1, 2010)

1. Plan to sit on my deck reading while the hummingbirds do their thing around the feeders. Have two of Elisa Lorello books that look promising.
                  Faking It
                  Ordinary World

2. Just love the Borsa Bella "Let's Do Lunch" bags. Any colors would do!!


----------



## Rie142 (Oct 28, 2009)

My Kindle and I are going to sit on lounge chair in the shade and I am going to work my way through the Honor Harrington Series from Baen Books.

This is book one. 

I like the _*Black Beauty eReader Travel Bag*_ http://www.borsabella.com/ereader-bags/travel-bags/details/338/15/travel-bags/e-reader-bags/black-beauty-ereader-travel-bag


----------



## twinmom_112002 (May 5, 2010)

I have too many guilty pleasure readings to list but the one that I am totally excited about came on today...Sizzling Sixteen. I love this series. I am also reading the whole Demon hunting soccer mom series right now. I love mindless reading  

I really love the oceans 4ever gadget roo bag. The concept is awesome!


----------



## kory (May 29, 2009)

1. Just finished The Girl Who Played with Fire by Stieg Larsson. So my "Guilty Pleasure" will be 









2. I have four different BB Bags. But you can never have too many bags  I really like


----------



## pattyaz (Dec 29, 2009)

1.  I am terrible at making links.  But, first up for guilty summer reading is The Passage by Justin Cronin.  I just bought this book a few days ago and I am saving it for my upcoming trip to Seattle.

2.  I have been eyeing the Let's Do Lunch bags at Borsa Bellla - thanks to all the wonderful pictures posted on this site  .  I would love to order one in the Black London fabric.


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

Im always in for a chance to win free stuff


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen (Dec 6, 2009)

the plan is to re read the twilight series and quite possibly the Harry Potter series this summer.  DH and I are driving to St. Louis this weekend, so we'll be doing a lot of reading 

As for the bag, I've been keeping myself away from temptation, so I'll have to look, but it will have to be something big enough to hold crap that a toddler MUST have (since the world revolves around the Boss)


----------



## chilady1 (Jun 9, 2009)

Alle Meine Entchen said:


> As for the bag, I've been keeping myself away from temptation, so I'll have to look, but it will have to be something big enough to hold crap that a toddler MUST have (since the world revolves around the Boss)


Personally Alle, I love the feet on the Boss. Too cute!


----------



## Sunshine22 (Feb 18, 2010)

** My next summer read will be PORTAL by Imogen Rose

** And I think my next Borsa Bella Bag will be a medium hobo bag, not sure yet on the fabric. They're all so lovely, it's hard to choose!

Thanks Harvey!


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

I am reading the _Jason Dark: Ghost Hunter_ series by our own Guido Henkel. Have read and enjoyed the first two, now on to 3-6!
As for the Borsa Bella item, I like the _Meet Bag Black eReader Travel Bag_.


----------



## PCBsmith (Apr 16, 2010)

I'm just waiting for Tess Gerritsen's "Ice Cold" next week!!
It's 9.99 for pre-orders right now.

Borsa Bella's Travel Bag in Black London is my favorite.


----------



## Taborcarn (Dec 15, 2009)

1.  My guilty pleasure reads for this summer will be "The Passage" by Justin Cronin and "The Lion" by Nelson DeMille

2.  From the "For The Guys" section, I like the Meet Bag Black eReader Bag


----------



## radiantmeg (Feb 13, 2009)

The week of July 4th I'm taking the kids up to my parent's house in Maine. They have a large wrap around porch and comfy chairs.......which is where I plan to spend the entire week while the kids play in the big backyard. I'm hoping to get through a couple books....probably....



and



As for Borsa Bella....I'm kind of in love with the Let's Do Lunch bag in Darcy's Drapes.


----------



## gajitldy (Apr 25, 2009)

My guilty pleasure is Trapped by Jack Kilborn.  The guilt comes in because this book is sooooo twisted I can't put it down!

I would be happy with any Borsa Bella bag.  They are all great and it would be my first.

Diane


----------



## izzy (Jun 12, 2010)

My guilty pleasure reading is Sherilyn kenyon and any vampire books.
This summer though im going to read 









Along with some kenyon books and the girl with the dragon tattoo.

I would love a borsa bella hobo or roo bag. In black beauty or mulan.


----------



## sixnsolid (Mar 13, 2009)

I'm going to work myself through this fluffy series


with a brief segue to Trenton 


I love the Zinnia Stories Ipad Roo bag


----------



## beckyj20 (Jun 12, 2010)

1. I recently finished the fifth book in The Vampire Academy series. I love Richelle Mead so I will be reading her Georgina Kincaid Series starting with  then reading  and so on.

2. I really want the Twilight Kindle Travel Bag or the 1000 Splendid Sunsets Travel Bag.


----------



## elbereth (Oct 25, 2009)

I'm spending 3 weeks in a village in Italy this summer while my husband takes a class, so I belive I will be spending my days reading this, which is a guilty pleasure for sure because I spent more than $10 on it 










And I would love to use that prize toward a DX travel bag in My Purple Haiku. Her bags are so pretty!


----------



## ayuryogini (Jan 3, 2010)

For starters, my guilty pleasures are Savor the Moment by Nora Roberts, Heart of the Matter by Emily Giffin and The Brightest Star in the Sky by Marian Keyes.
























I also plan to start the Sookie Stackhouse novels by Charlaine Harris; I was fortunate to purchase them a few weeks ago when they were very affordable.









The Borsa Bella bag I'm most interested in right now is the Mulan iPad Roo Bag, it's so gorgeous. I really love my Kindle travel bag.


----------



## Indy (Jun 7, 2010)

I'm going to dive through the Wizard of Oz collection, and probably spend some time with George R. R. Martin.  It'll be "guilty" because his books are not free.  That is not all of what I'll do this summer but it's all I can think of at the moment.  

I never have a naked kindle so I like the large e-reader bag in Mulan.


----------



## TiffanyMarie (Jan 27, 2010)

1. My guilt pleasure would be reading as much as possible whenever possible ... I'm currently working on catching up on all the series I've been reading:Anita Blake, Vampire Hunter Series by Laurell K Hamiliton Naamah's Curse by Jacqueline Careybook 2 in the series, The Necromancer by Michael Scottbook3 in the series and the Infinity Gate: Dark Glass Mountain by Sara Douglass. I would love to do it sitting in the sun but only time will tell if I get to.... rain rain go away

2. Haven't looked a lot at the Borsa Bella but I wouldn't mind having the off white oleander e-reader travel bag or one of the hobo bags.

hopefully I did this correctly... first post


----------



## Jaasy (Feb 28, 2009)

My summer "guilty pleasure" reading will be the twilight series!

   

This Oliver Traced Kindle Travel bag would be great for summer!


----------



## ktwac (Jun 23, 2009)

I will be reading The Passage by Justin Cronin. I was almost turned off by this book because of all the hype but I am going to try it anyway. I love reading big books and I hope this one really grabs me.

I love Borsa Bella and have been eyeing the Kindle travel bags for awhile now. If forced to choose a pattern right now it would be the Popping Spring pattern.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Thanks for your entries! This contest will be open for 7 more days and then we'll draw for our three winners.


----------



## rokmartian (Dec 14, 2009)

Great timing - I am going on vacation next week -- I am planning on the Steig Larsson series:

 The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo (Vintage)

 The Girl Who Played with Fire (Vintage)

 The Girl Who Kicked the Hornet's Nest

Borsa Bella has some nice guy stuff too! I am interested in the Can't Buy Me Lava bag:


----------



## fancynancy (Aug 9, 2009)

My guilty summer pleasure reading:

1. "Spent: Memoirs of a Shopping Addict" by Avis Cardella. I realize it is anything but a "light" book, but I figure reading it will cause me to feel a little less guilty about my relatively small shopping indulgences. 

2.  "Girl in Translation" by Jean Kwok.  I hear it's a page-turner. 

3.  "The Imperfectionists".  Well, maybe. 

Borsa Bella:

It's hard to choose, but I think the chocolate Kleo Bella Bag is my fave. 
Or maybe the Mulan Roo Bag 
Or maybe the Shower Clouds large e-reader bag 
Or....


----------



## cagnes (Oct 13, 2009)

My guilty pleasure summer reading...










I love this Borsa Bella Roo Bag!


----------



## RangerXenos (Mar 18, 2009)

My guilty pleasure reading has been J. D. Robb's 'In Death' series, I just finished book 7 the other day.

I love the new Roo bags from Borsa Bella!


----------



## miksicnarf (Mar 4, 2010)

I like to save up a nice guilty pleasure for our annual cross-country vacation flight, and this year I think it'll be: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/images/B003GYEGMU/ref=dp_image_0?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&n=133140011&s=digital-text . (That's Sizzling Sixteen by Janet Evanovich, in case the link doesn't work.)

Shopping Borsa Bella is a guilty pleasure in itself...I think I'd go for a Travel Bag, probably something in a black/gray print .

Kim


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

While my guilty pleasure is usually re-reading old favorites, I am thinking of starting the Steig Larsson series:
The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo
The Girl Who Played with Fire
The Girl Who Kicked the Hornet's Nest

  

I am trying to decide between the _Can't Buy Me Lava bag_ and the _Meet Bag Black eReader Travel Bag_.
















Thank you Harvey for organizing the contest and thank you Borsa Bella for providing the prizes!


----------



## Kindled Spirit (Oct 27, 2008)

Well I never win anything but what the heck....The book I plan on reading is










It's about 4 army wives in Fort Bragg, N.C. which is where I live, and the show Army Wives was based on this book.

As for the Borsa Bella item I would like an iPad sleeve or Roo in the Pink Dahlia, Mulan or 1000 Splendid Suns.


----------



## akpak (Mar 5, 2009)

I think I'll re-read some Nora Roberts, starting with 
Dance Upon the Air

Bag I want? I think I'm ready for a new gadget bag:
The Bag Who Played With Fire


----------



## Patricia (Dec 30, 2008)

1. I'm thinking of reading "Sleep Toward Heaven" by Amanda Eyre Ward. 
http://www.amazon.com/Sleep-Toward-Heaven-Amanda-Eyre/dp/0060582294/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1277518864&sr=8-1

2. I'm coveting one of the Let's Do Lunch handbags, but am undecided about a fabric.


----------



## lynninva (Feb 7, 2009)

I'm hoping it cools off sometime soon, so I can enjoy reading on my deck. The books I plan on tackling first for pleasure reading are: 


















Borsa Bella has so many wonderful items, that it is always difficult to decide what to purchase. At the moment I have my eye on the Midnight in the Garden Go Bag:


----------



## Addie (Jun 10, 2009)

1. This summer my guilty pleasure reading will be The Selected Works of TS Spivet (DTB). I may also pick up The Thirteenth Tale. Oh, and I really should read The Help.


















2. I've been looking at Borsa Bella's Let's Do Lunch bags and think they would make a great summer bag.


----------



## littlebitsnana (Aug 29, 2009)

My guilty pleasure read will be Iris Johansan's Eight Days to Live. I'll prob read on the way to Colorado when I should be looking around according to my DH                                                                                                                                                                                            I have been wanting to get another Borsa Bella Med Hobo  one of the new purple fabrics


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

there are many books I hope to read this summer my top two would probably be  and  both on k2

2. As for BB if i could I'd go with a roo bag in the Current print or actually just about any print Melissa has


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

I'm getting ready to start the Bride series by Nora Roberts.

I like the Mulan Roo bag.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

I don't really consider reading a guilty pleasure - it's a necessity! And I don't usually line up a bunch of books to read. I just go on a whim most of the time. I do have two books on pre-order that will arrive the beginning of July, so I'll use them.
The first is the new Donna Andrews book _Stork Raving Mad_ and the second is Annette Blair's _Death by Diamonds_.


















I've been looking at the Borsa Bella bags and I'm not sure exactly which one I'd want. There are so many beautiful choices. I am leaning towards a Roo bag for my Kindle in Purple Haze though.


----------



## scully_320 (Jun 27, 2010)

My Kindle, who is my new BFF, has already been introduced to the following summer guilty pleasures, both on the beach and poolside:

  

I also intend to read Jennifer Weiner's newest one when it comes out next month:


I love Borsa Bella's bags and have been eyeing several, but the Black London Extra Large e-Reader bag is my first choice.


----------



## rayvn (Jun 26, 2010)

This is my very first post to Kindleboards!!!  I've been trying to get a feel for things for the past week, so when I ran across this thread, I jumped on it 

My guilty pleasure for the summer is the Twilight Saga - why?  I've already read it 8 times (all 4 books AND I just read Stephenie's new book, The Short Second Life of Bree Tanner).  I have 75 books on my Kindle waiting for me to read them, but Twilight is my guilty pleasure and each time a new movie comes out, I re-read the entire series again.

As far as the travel bags go, they are all beautiful - how could anyone pick just one  However, if I *had* to just have one, I'd pick the Twilight travel bag for Kindle.  It's beautiful as they all are


----------



## dpinmd (Dec 30, 2009)

Just making it in under the wire!

I think that my next "guilty pleasure" book will be Book 2 in the Kate Daniels series:









Depending on what I think, I'll either give up on the series or plow through the rest of them! (I was kind of "meh" about the first book, but have heard such good things about the series that I want to give it one more chance.)

I love _all_ of the Borsa Bella bags (and her fabric taste is exquisite!), but I think I'd like my next one to be one of the Let's Do Lunch handbags!


----------



## bordercollielady (Nov 21, 2008)

1.  My list of summer reading (and not feeling guilty at all since I only get to read on weekends..) - includes Shutter Island by Dennis Lehane,  Act of Treason by Vince Flynn, Seven Days from Sunday by M.H. Sargent,  and Team of Rivals (about Abraham Lincoln's cabinet) by Doris Kearns Goodwin.  Hopeful

2) I would adore the Bella Flowers in the Attic Travel Bag.. I already have 2 others and LOVE them!


----------



## Emmalita (Feb 24, 2009)

1.  My summer reading guilty pleasure is the Sookie Stackhouse series.  Love it so far!
2.  I love Borsa Bella bags.  I've been eyeing a medium hobo bag or a new gadget roo bag.


----------



## kdawna (Feb 16, 2009)

My summer reading has gotten off to an great start. I just finished reading "Hide" by Lisa Gardner
It was such a great read that I ordered 5 more books by this author.
  I am very likely to buy a Mulan Let's Do Lunch Handbag if I win. I have been wanting a blue handbag and think this one is very pretty!
 Brenda J.


----------



## tlshaw (Nov 10, 2008)

I have so many books to be read on Kindra, it is hard to decide what to read next. I think I am going to take some time to read my favorite -











I would really enjoy the Lady Mariko's Dress eReader Travel Bag to take Kindra out in style.


----------



## sheltiemom (Dec 28, 2008)

My guilty pleasure was "Chasing Fire" by Suzanne Collins.  My older son had suggested I read "The Hunger Games" which was the first in this series.  I was so happy when "Chasing Fire" was released on Kindle.  I hope the third one gets released on Kindle soon after it is published.

I already have several BB bags, which I really like.  I think I would like a Laceworks Hip Zip.


----------



## sbell1 (Mar 31, 2009)

Jen Lancaster's My Fair Lazy is my guilty pleasure. Mainly because it is a penguin book priced over $9.99...that's where the guilt comes in!!!









My favorite Borsa Bell is the I Heart My Spirograph Travel Bag.


----------



## NightReader (Apr 25, 2010)

Sitting in the yard reading just wouldn't be the same if it didn't include a Dr Who book or two. I think I'm starting with this one:










I like a lot of the Borsa Bella bags, but I think the Black Beauty travel bag would go with just about anything:


----------



## mistertripps (Oct 15, 2009)

I am currently reading Gone With the Wind and my next Guilty Pleasure will probably be to start downloading the Xanth series of books from Piers Anthony and reading them all over again in Kindle format.

I like the Red Rocks eReader bag, but I would probably let my wife choose something she wants if I were to win.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

1. Not so much guilty, but definitely a pleasure so far for the writing. Long book so I expect it'll keep me busy for a while. After that probably a Stephanie Plum book - I'm up to Twelve Sharp.










2. Definitely a travel bag - I'm really liking the Giraffes CAN Dance fabric.

Thanks for the contest!


----------



## Yossarian (Jun 8, 2010)

1. After reading and loving the Twilight and Sookie Stackhouse books, I'm hoping to start J.R. Ward's Black Dagger Brotherhood series:










2. If I won, I think I'd get the Chocolate Tote


----------



## JamieL (Feb 23, 2009)

1. I'm currently reading Love in the Afternoon by Lisa Kleypas










2. Not sure which BB bag I'd get if I won as I just went back to her site for the first time in a while and saw at least five bags
that made me go "Ooh, I want that!"(which is the reason I don't visit the site often..) Really partial to the Purple Haze and Mulan e-reader bags.


----------



## SStern (May 24, 2010)

For me, nothing is more fitting than reading "low country" tales while sitting on the beach down south.  I plan to read the new Dorothea Benton Frank "Lowcountry Summer" and "The Beach House" by Mary Alice Monroe.  I also can't wait for Nora Robert's new book "The Search".  Ahhhh...I love summer!  A time to relax and catch my breath.  And read.

I haven't ordered a Borsa Bella bag YET.  I LOVE the travel bag in the Botany of Desire pattern.


----------



## lonestar (Feb 9, 2010)

Wow, this looks like a great contest and I am going to try the link thing. Here goes.

This summer I hope to read



And many other books that catch my attention.

I like the Borsa Bella Charlotte's Web and Black Beauty. I also like the bags they are producing to aid in the Gulf Coast disaster.


----------



## dpinmd (Dec 30, 2009)

Yossarian said:


> 1. After reading and loving the Twilight and Sookie Stackhouse books, I'm hoping to start J.R. Ward's Black Dagger Brotherhood series:


Yossarian, I love that series! However, I wanted to let you know that I wasn't "hooked" until Book 2, and I've talked to several other people who've felt the same way. So if you read Book 1 and like it, but don't love it, I recommend giving Book 2 a try before you decide to move on to something else!


----------



## deedeekm (Mar 5, 2010)

I'm reading Patricia Briggs Silver Borne and Neal Stephenson's Snow Crash for starters. I would take any of the Borsa Bella kindle covers - they are all gorgeous!

I'm a newbie here so I hope these links work correctly - if not feel free to give me a smack


----------



## smitty89 (Mar 12, 2009)

My guilty pleasure is a re-reading of Sense and Sensibility.  I love that book, and just can't get enough.  There is nothing better to me than being on the deck, the kiddos in the pool, and Elizabeth!

I would love to have a Borsa Bella Hip Zip bag!  They look perfect for grabbing on the go.  I have a Medium Hobo Bag and I absolutely love it!


----------



## lindnet (Jan 25, 2009)

My guilty pleasure this summer will be to go back and read the Outlander series again! I read them many years ago and want to enjoy them again.

I keep changing my mind about which Borsa Bella bag I want next. I have a couple of sleeves for my K1, but I've been looking at the Medium Hobo bag. Or maybe the Let's Do Lunch? Or the Roo? LOL, see, I can't make up my mind!


----------



## Crystalmes (Jan 28, 2010)

I plan on finishing Karen Marie Moning's Fever Series, with FaeFever and Dreamfever! 

I would love the travel bag in Black London


----------



## kenglish (Jun 29, 2010)

1. I'll be reading:

Ted Dekker's series The Circle Trilogy (Black/Red/White) for modern fiction
Big God by Britt Merrick - non-fiction
War and Peace - for my classic which I never attempted before the Kindle
Crazy Love by Francis Chan - another non-fiction if I have time leftover

2. I would love, love, love the Red Rocks Medium Hobo Bag!!! I'd also like to get a Can't Buy Me Lava E-Reader Bag to go with it!


----------



## Jo (Jul 18, 2009)

I do not normally read Bio's but I am going to read Carol Burnett's new book. I use to enjoy her tv show when it was on and she always seemed like a really nice person when ever you saw her on talk shows.










As for Borsa Bella, well there is so much to pick from but I think I like this purse.


----------



## Sometimes Lucy (Jan 28, 2010)

I just started Carol Burnett's new autobiography This Time Together and will also be reading Debbie Macomber's Cedar Cove Series, all on my wonderful Kindle!

How to choose a Borsa Bella? I just received my new Lets Do Lunch bag, and I have my eye on another one, perhaps in the Mulan print. I'd like to have a Medium Hobo too. See? You can't choose just one!


----------



## amyt1214 (Jun 29, 2010)

I have been slowly reading my way through the Anne of Green Gables Series.  I am ready for something a little more fast paced.  I may read Street Lawyer by John Grisham.  Or a few cheesy Knitting Mysteries.  (Amazon is down right now, so I can't link)  

And I would definitely choose a Borsa Bella Travel Bag.


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

I was happy with the BB bag I picked now looking at all your picks i may change my mind.
sylvia


----------



## Lissete (Jun 29, 2010)

I am gearing up for Summer beach & poolside reading.  

I am starting on Plain Truth  by Jodi Picoult right now and have Shanghai Girls by Lisa See on my list to read next.

I am in love with the Zinnia Stories bag by Borsa Bella


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Guilty pleasures? There's quite a few good series that I follow with new books being released this summer. I'm sure I'll cave at some point and buy the latest Stephanie Plum book, _Sizzling Sixteen_ by Janet Evanovich. But the book I'm most looking forward to is _Total Eclipse_, by Rachel Caine. It's the eighth and final book in her Weather Warden series, and like the other books in that set, the main reason to read it is likely to be her male lead, David. YUM.  Guilty pleasure indeed!

As for Borsa Bella, good heavens, I want it all! LOL I love my Let's Do Lunch handbags from Melissa, but I think I might be ready for a large hobo tote bag this time, probably with Black Beauty as the primary fabric.


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

My summer reading is starting out with Hotel on the Corner of Bitter and Sweet.

I already have a Borsa Bella Kindle case, but if I had a BB iPad case I would surely have to buy an iPad!


----------



## Boston (Nov 7, 2008)

Just finished, The Girl Who Kicked the Hornets Nest by Stieg Larsson. What a great series and sorry we won't be seeing more from this author.

Next on my list:











But hiding behind a screen name, I can admit my real guilty (and secret) pleasure is a bunch of Harlequin books  (I just downloaded some by Abby Gaines and Jane Porter). Hadn't read one since my early years of high school but got started again due to some of the freebies. I like to occasionally sneak one in between longer or more serious books. They are mindless and can be finished in a day. The only problem is trying to quickly switch books if someone asks to see my Kindle 

If I won, I'd use the gc towards a medium hobo. Saw some pictures posted here and fell in love. I've
been trying to justify getting one for the summer (it would be another guilty pleasure as I put myself on a purse and shoe buying hiatus for now )


----------



## BevAnneS (May 11, 2010)

I'll be reading Lincoln's Last Hours on my patio (under the umbrella for sure.) This is my favorite place to read at home so I am always looking forward to spring from November on.

Should I be a winner, I really like that black waterproof bag.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

I'm in. What I consider some of my summer lighter reads. The Stephanie Plum series is so funny & makes me laugh & talks about food. Joanne Fuke's mysteries with recipes. They are light, wonderful books, in case no one has heard of them. I am drawn towards books where the characters talks about food. Drawn to Life: 20 Golden ...by Walt Stanchfield is a wonderful book that I just started to read, that is a kindle book. I love Kindle art books!!! Gets you motivated to get out & about & do some sketching/drawing. For those that remember drawing as a child & being relaxed & having fun, try this book. This book is Volume 1, there is a Volume 2. I could mention more, like the Sookie Stackhouse series if you like vampire books & more.  Too many books, too little time.
    I would love to get the Borsa Bella, Red Rocks Travel Bag for a Kindle DX. I am saving up for the KDX version. Thank you in advance!!!! I hope I win!!!!!
    Update: I just pre-ordered the new KDX tonight. Yippeeee!


----------



## DachsieGirl (Jun 30, 2010)

What a great contest! I'm new to these boards as of today--in fact, I only recently decided to get a Kindle and may have to save up a little before I take the plunge--but thanks to all of you, I now know that I want a DecalGirl skin, Oberon cover, and Borsa Bella bag when I do get one. Anyway, I'm a high school librarian who loves young adult literature so luckily was able to check out about 18 books to get me through until I can buy the Kindle, and one series I've read already this summer that I really like is the Ruby Oliver series by E. Lockhart:

The Boyfriend List


The Boy Book (which I couldn't find a link to)

The Treasure Map of Boys


And I was happy to see there's another one out that I haven't read:

Real Live Boyfriends


Also, just because I love recommending great books, here are three adult titles that I've read multiple times because they are so good. The first two are great southern novels, The Prince of Tides by Pat Conroy, which a lot of you have probably already read, and One Foot in Eden by Ron Rash, a novel that took my breath away:





And for anyone who likes poetry, Thomas Lux's God Particles is absolutely amazing--funny, serious, and profound all at the same time:


As for which Borsa Bella bag I'd want--right now I'm torn between the Botany of Desire, Blue Christy, Agatha Crimson, and Can't Buy Me Lava designs--though the Black London also just caught my eye! Very hard to choose.


----------



## krystalspin (Apr 4, 2010)

I don't read a lot of fiction, but a recent recommendation has me interested in reading the Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy... I never read it "the first time around".  It was the second thing I bought for my Kindle in April'10, but I've not yet started it.  Actually I bought the DT omnibus a while back, but it's approximately as big as an Encyclopedic Dictionary and my mind (and wrists) just couldn't wrap around it!

For a Borsa Bella, I would choose a large e-reader bag in Zinnia Stories, to harmonize with the JAVOedge Kyoto cover.

Thanks for this fun contest!

-- k'spin


----------



## KimmyA (Dec 11, 2008)

Well it's HOT here in the south, and while I would love to sit on my porch and do some reading, it ain't gonna happen. I intend to find a nice comfortable air conditioned spot and catch up on the Harry Bosch series by Michael Connelly. A while back I bought two volumes of books containing three books each. I'd love to start one and go straight through the series.




I'd love a Borsa Bella travel bag, but cannot decide which color I like best. There are lots of pretty colors.


----------



## mistmaid (Jun 30, 2010)

I have several books on my summer reading list. I plan to start with

La Bella Lingua: My Love Affair with Italian, the World's Most Enchanting Language

South of Broad

My Sister, My Love

As far as Melissa's beautiful creations - it is so hard to choose just ONE!

I favor her Mulan eReader Roo Bag, Flowers in the Attic eReader Travel Bag and See You In The Zoo Travel Bag and the adorable Large Martini Dots Gadget Bag.

Great contest !!!


----------



## rinlow (Mar 7, 2010)

1. My next guilty summer reading pleasure will be The Girl Who Kicked the Hornet's Nest. I have already read Swiss Family Robinson and Maeve Binchey's Heart and Soul and a few others. Love my Kindle.

2. I have my eyes on the Blue Christy and Where the Green Ferns Grow travel bags. I hope I'm a lucky winner!


----------



## PamCinNV (Jan 1, 2010)

I just started Anthropology of an American Girl: A Novel by Hilary Thayer Hamann and I will also likely read The Particular Sadness of Lemon Cake: A Novel by Aimee Bender before the summer is over.

I really, really like the Borsa Bella Elegant Black & White Reversible Hobo Bag

Thank you for the opportunity to win!


----------



## freelantzer (Apr 28, 2010)

1. For my guilty pleasure summer reading, I plan to finish The Dresden Files series, books 9-12.

   

2. I think the eReader Travel Bag in Outlander Orange is beautiful.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Thanks for the Guilty Pleasure book recommendations, everyone. We will draw our three winners tomorrow!!


----------



## pooka (Jul 31, 2009)

If it's not too late...

I plan on reading: 










and










and also the Stephanie Plum series.

I would love a medium sized hobo bag in Black London or Midnight in the Garden.


----------



## Mandy (Dec 27, 2009)

I can't afford to buy a BB right now, but I've wanted one for so long! 

I'm planning to pick up The Passage and Water for Elephants. The BB I fell in love with when I first saw it is the Flowers in the Attic ereader travel bag (and ironically one of the books I most want to see on my Kindle!).


----------



## dpinmd (Dec 30, 2009)

My TBR list is growing every time I check this thread!


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

I agree tbr list grows but I keep changing my mind on BB bag

when is the picks?
Sylvia


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

The drawings will be late today - probably 9pm or so Pacific. Good luck!


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

It is wonderful someone gets to win 
good luck


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Okay, I've rolled the giant prize wheel into the main foyer of KindleBoards global headquarters. Stand by for our Borsa Bella winners!!

We have a short delay as the mods and I are fighting over who gets to spin it first.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Our first winner of a $25 Borsa Bella gift certificate is...

*gajitldy*

Congratulations, Diane! Please PM me and I'll let you know how to use the gift certificate.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Winner #2 is...

*Andra*

Congratulations! PM me for how to redeem!!


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Our 3rd and final winner is...

*MINImum*

Congratulations! PM me, please!

I hope our winners enjoy your Borsa Bella products. Thanks to Melissa from Borsa Bella for sponsoring this contest, and for her longtime sponsorship of our community.

And thanks everybody for playing and for sharing your Guilty Pleasure summer reading plans!!

_- Your mods_


----------



## ladyknight33 (Feb 2, 2009)

Congrats to the winners and special thanks to Melissa for the prizes. If you don't already own a Borsa Bella, you are gonna love them. 

Thanks Harvey and company for making this a great site to visit everyday...okay numerous times a day


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Congratulations MINImum, Andra and gajitldy! Thanks Harvey and Borsa Bella for the contest.


----------



## Carol Collett (Oct 4, 2009)

Congrats to the winners. Thanks Melissa and Harvey for a great contest.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Congratulations to the winners.  I know you'll love your prize.  Can't wait to see pics of what you get.
deb


----------



## Martel47 (Jun 14, 2010)

Congrats winners.



Now I have to pay full price for a travel bag.


----------



## tlshaw (Nov 10, 2008)

Congratulations to all the winners! Thanks Harvey and Melissa for a great contest. I have to now add to my tbr list.


----------



## MINImum (Oct 15, 2009)

Thanks so much!     I rarely win anything, so this is so exciting. In fact, I need a new BB bag since I'm getting my first ever cover (an Oberon) next week and the current bag will be too small. So it's perfect timing!

Thanks to Borsa Bella and to Harvey. I love these contests for the mere fact that they provide endless lists of books to read. I've always found a few books that I love from every single contest thread.


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Congrats to the winners, and thanks to Harvey and Melissa for the contest!


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

thanks Harvey, lots of fun reading everyones entry

congrats to the winners
sylvia


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

Congratulations MINImum, Andra and gajitldy! Enjoy your prizes. Thanks to Harvey and Melissa for the contest.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

Wow!  I didn't notice on here that I had won, but there was an email from Borsa Bella in my Inbox this morning.  Now I really do have to make a decision.  Thanks for the contest.


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

congrats everyone


----------



## gajitldy (Apr 25, 2009)

I didn't notice either.  Just got an email from Melissa telling me I had won!!!!  Thanks sooooo much for this contest....can't wait to start shopping.

Hope everyone has a great and safe holiday weekend.

Diane


----------



## sheltiemom (Dec 28, 2008)

Thanks for the contest!  Congrats to the winners.


----------



## Addie (Jun 10, 2009)

Congrats to all the winners!


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

A big Congrates, WINNERS!!! Enjoy your new bags.


----------



## cmdixon (May 29, 2010)

Congrats to the winners!  Even though I didn't win, I'm so glad there was a contest.  It made me aware of Borsa Bella.  I just bought a travel bag yesterday and can't wait to get it!


----------

